# late notice but u might join me this afternoon bribie ocean



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Im heading out now for a fish on the ocean side of bribie tue 7th chasing some snaper ill be there around 2pm till dark. Id love some company if anyone can make it.

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

at work unfortunately 

next week i will be going every day during the week (weather permitting) as I have the week off  thinking of doing a trip out to gilligan's island also as there has been some reports of knobbies hanging around that area.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

hey mark let me know if you want some company Ill be free a few days

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

pcsolutionman said:


> hey mark let me know if you want some company Ill be free a few days
> 
> Lee


always up for some company mate.... will definitely need some if heading over to gilligans. can be a bit hairy through there.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

how did you go this arvo mate?


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

im putting up a report now I got a few

Lee


----------

